

Startup Quote: Jason Calacanis, Founder, Mahalo - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/11571753438

======
raychancc
Fortunes are built during the down market and collected in the up market.

\- Jason Calacanis (@Jason)

<http://startupquote.com/post/11571753438>

